# Alesis VX49



## musicman61554 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, has anyone tried this new bad boy? There are only a few reviews out there and they are really good but it is a pretty new controller. It has the VIP software and Pricewise its pretty solid. I know the keybeds for Alesis have been iffy but the reviews are saying this one is solid. Just curious if anyone here has tried it.


----------



## musicman61554 (Jan 31, 2016)

Or how bout the M Audio CTRL-49?


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

I haven't checked the VX version yet, but I've tried a range of controllers the other day (including the new ones from NI, Novation, M Audios, etc.) and have to say that keybed of the Alesis VI49 was a nice surprise. Very firm, but nice action. If I'd be on a budget looking for a controllerkeyboard, this would be the one. However, I don't know if the VI and the VX share the same keybed. BTW I didn't like the NI controller at all.


----------



## musicman61554 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice Michael. Im really leaning towards the VX49. It seems like the only difference between the VX49 and the CTRL49 are the faders. The faders arent too big of a factor for me. More and more reviews are coming in for the VX49 and they are all very good.


----------



## vrocko (Feb 18, 2016)

I recently bought the Vi-25 because I needed a portable keyboard, I believe it shares the same keybed as the VX. Unfortunately I sent it back. The keys felt ok but the sensitivity of the keys was lacking, it has eight velocity curves to choose from but I could not easily play very low velocities with any of the settings. I took another shot and ordered the Novation impulse which arrived today and the keys to me feel even better, but more importantly I can hit the lower velocities much easier and overall play more accurately. One more thing that is a must for me is to be able to choose the curves straight from the keyboard and not from software, you can't do that with the Alesis, you also can't have any other programs open while in the editor or it just crashes.


----------



## musicman61554 (Feb 24, 2016)

I ended up gettng the VX49. Its amazing. Very simple and a lot of fun to play. I also own a Impulse and love that too but really wanted the VIP 2.0 integration since I use Kontakt A LOT. So far everything works wonderfully. The keybed rocks. I actually like it more than my Impulse.


----------

